
I paid off my wife’s student loans – then she filed for divorce after two years - maxshmax
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/i-paid-off-my-wifes-student-loans-then-she-filed-for-divorce-after-two-years-of-marriage-2018-04-21
======
modbait
Been there. Unless you have an IOU, anything "given" before marriage is
utterly gone, and you won't get any credit for it during the division of
assets or determination of alimony.

No good deed goes unpunished.

------
mehly
ouch

